# Where can I get my copper pots retinned in the US?



## bmcdonough (Jun 8, 2012)

I have two copper pans that need retinned.

Where can I do that.

I live in OHIO, if that matters.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know of any companies in the Midwest doing retinning; but do know two very good retinners located in New York: East Coast Tinning, and Atlantic Retinning. Another retinner, Rocky Mountain, located in Colorado, charges $5/in but computes by *adding* height to diameter. I'll let you do your own Google search for the links.

Prices at both of the eastern retinners are currently $4/in, with "inches" computed by *multiplying* height by diameter, so a 12 x 2 skillet would be $96. At Rocky Mountain, the same 12 x 2 skillet would cost $70.

Rocky Mountain charges $10/in for pots larger than 18in; remember though that an 18in pot the way they measure (diameter PLUS height) would be a very large pot.

All three companies have excellent reputations, and include dent removal and polishing as part of the price.

Shipping will be a major part of your cost. Unless you're working with a lot of pots or large sizes, you're probably best off using the Post Office's "If it fits, it ships" pricing.

BDL


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.metalcoatingcompany.com/contact.html

There is this place in Lima, Ohio. Never used them, but they may be worth contacting, especially if you don't have to ship.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pohaku's place has an interesting pricing formula.  They charge $3/in and compute in by adding 2X the length of the side to the diameter.  Thus, that 12 x 2 skillet would cost around $48 to have retinned if the sides were straight up and down (like a chicken fryer), but around $60 if the sides were splayed at around 30* (a "Lyon" shape); and probably very close to that for a curved side "omelet" pan.      

BDL


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

BDL:  Are you sure that the formula is dxh?  It was my understanding that the formula at Atlantic, etc is 2 h + d.  At $4 for this forumla and RM retinning d + h (x1) and $5, the price comes out roughly the same.

I use copper almost exclusively, and have had very good results at Rocky Mountain.  Peter has gone "above and beyond" at times for me.  On the other hand, there are numerous reviews of retilnners, some not so good.  The biggest complaints seem to be time and the outright loss of by some tinners.

I think that at least one tinner etches a tracking number to keep track.  Do that with one of my 150 year old pots and we would have a problem.

Again, I have had good luck with RMR.


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

My formula above applies to only straight sided pots.  I think you measure from the top, down the side, across the bottom, and up the other side.  This accounts for the splayed side pots.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

My mistake regarding "Atlantic." 

As you (Jimbo) wrote, the formula is diameter plus the length of both sides x $4.  So, that 12 x 2 skillet would go for around $64 if it were straight sided, and around $$72 if it were a splayed, "Lyon" pan. 

BDL


----------



## elsaesser (Oct 8, 2012)

I second the advice of Jimbo68 - thoroughly and repeatedly check the reputation of your retinner.  I used one for about 30 years but recently averted disaster when he lost track of some  irreplaceable stuff for 21 months, only to finally return it shoddily executed.  Very puzzling, but then I discover a lot of similar complaints on the net.  Had taken him for granted.  The fumes ?


----------



## elsaesser (Oct 8, 2012)

Follow up : called up a few re-tinners found on the Internet, went with Rocky Mountain Retinning in Denver, sent out a trial batch of 6 pots 3 weeks ago, ground shipping, had them back today -- totally pleased, a sight to behold.

Another impressive, professional shop I want to share while I am at it is Ambrosi Cutlery for sharpening your good kitchen knives.  Quick turnaround, too, and they supply you with a replacement kit if you need it while you are waiting for your own (now deadly) knives back.


----------



## gibsongirl55 (Nov 19, 2010)

There is Akers Metals & Refinishing in Houston, TX. Prices are really reasonable, and they provide excellent service. I had a 9" skillet polished for $28, and a 4.25 quart copper stewpot with lid polished for $65. Retinning is a little more, with polishing automatically thrown in, but it's not through-the-roof expensive. The copper skillet I had polished--the lining was fine--would have cost $55 for retinning.  Akers' turnaround time is great; there's no waiting for weeks and weeks for them to get your pans done. 

Give them a call and see if you can mail something in for them to restore.

Akers Metal Polishing, Plating and Repair

2223 Richmond, Houston, TX 77098

Phone: 713-527-8205

Fax: 713-527-0105


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A caveat with re-tinning.

Tin melts at a bit over 450 F, and the smoke point of a number of vegetable oils exceeds 450 F.  Tinned copperware is great for presenting though....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Rocky Mountain Retinning did a terrific job retinning my Mauviel 12 QT hand hammered stockpot.  It appeared immaculate, brand new when I received it from them back in 2002.


----------



## ed masciana (Apr 14, 2015)

Rocky Mountain Retinning in Denver is awesome. They did an unbelievable job on my Mauviel pans at the best price anywhere. They look like new.

5815 W 52nd Ave
Denver, CO 80212
303 295 0462


----------



## melissa parker (Oct 3, 2016)

Just called the place in Houston. Polishing is extra and takes around 4 weeks for retaining 5 pots. Price $5 per inch so same as others but charges extra for polishing. Not a good deal.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well welcome to Cheftalk anyway Melissa. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## gibsongirl55 (Nov 19, 2010)

Not sure what company you called in Houston since Akers closed several months year after I posted about their service in 2013. Perhaps Rocky Mountain Tinning, as previously suggested, would be a better fit for you.


----------

